# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  amiga área secreta

## Coloclom

Hola chicos, soy nuevo y mis conocimientos mágicos se limitan a desaparecer una gominola en mi boca (es broma, pero poco más).
He visto que hay una infinidad de opiniones al respecto del área secreta, y también quiero dar la mía.
Hasta hace poco me creía que el trabajo de los moderadores era tocarse los pantalones e intervenir en algún que otro post; pero me estoy dando cuenta de que hacen o hacéis un trabajo impresionante, y todo sin ánimo de lucro, os felicito; eso demuestra cuanto amáis este arte.
Creo que el tema de solicitar el acceso al área secreta no debería ser un tema, vosotros bien sabéis quien le aportaría grandes cosas a esta área; quizá no sea necesario pedir el acceso si cuando consideréis que estamos preparados nos invitéis a participar allí (creo que ALFONSO SHCD citó en una ocasión algo así como que en ocasiones recordaba a los foreros por su participación sin necesidad de buscar posts anteriores).
Por otro lado, creo que si alguien tiene alguna duda, o algún comentario que por el motivo que sea, considera que no debe estar a la vista pública; sería positivo un miniforo en el que nuestro post no sea publicado hasta que algún moderador decida hacerlo, moverlo al área secreta, o solventarlo mediante un mensaje privado.
También he visto que después de abrirse algún tema, se ha movido al área secreta; considero que si la persona que lo abrió no tiene acceso a la misma, se está cometiendo una injusticia contra él, opino por tanto, que sería algo positivo el acceso temporal, o acceso a un único tema en el área secreta para aquellas personas.
Sinceramente, no entiendo que muchas personas pidan el acceso al área secreta como si allí se entregaran poderes paranormales, ya que para aprender están los libros, y para solventar las dudas nacidas de un libro estamos todos, siempre dispuestos a ayudar. Y si tal ayuda debe ser remitida al área secreta, aplicar lo antes expuesto.
Creo que esto sería positivo para algunas personas como yo, que ante algunas dudas, no nos decidimos a abrir un tema debido a que no sabríamos expresar nuestras dudas sin desvelar técnicas, pases, movimientos (me refiero al miniforo en el que se nos censurasen los mensajes temporalmente, en espera de ser revisados).
Como soy nuevo y estoy hablando de algo que desconozco, tal vez me esté metiendo en camisas de once varas. Si así es; borren este comentario sin más, yo no espero ninguna respuesta, ya que no pido explicaciones; el área secreta es un tema que no me atañe, porque no deseo el privilegio de aquellos que tienen su acceso, sino sus habilidades.
No sabía dónde colocar este post, por favor, muévanlo a su lugar correspondiente o bórrenlo sin más.
Gracias
(Gracias también a AHC y RITXI por sus ayudas)
Por cierto: Qué es un hilo :Confused:

----------


## AHC

Hola Coloclom.....Gracias por el aporte y por exponer francamente tus pensamientos.

Un Hilo es lo que acabas de Iniciar.
Al crear este nuevo tema acabas de crear un Hilo de respuestas que espero sean muchas.

Gracias Nuevamente

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

tu propuesta la encuentro muy buena, pero piensa en el trabajo que acarrearía esa tarea, creo que los moderadores hacen bien su trabajo y hacen lo que pueden pero si tienen que revisar o acordarse de todos los nombres de los que postean que dios les ayude porque tela, aún así no es mala idea.

salu2

----------


## Coloclom

creo que es fácil saber por los comentarios quien tiene y quien no tiene el nivel necesario para entrar(por ejemplo, hay un hilo en el que se habla de anecdotas sufridas haciendo magia, creo que con sólo leerlo se deduce bien quien tiene nivel); y cuando se olviden de alguien, basta con que ese alguien pida el acceso como se viene haciendo hasta ahora. También creo que si mañana llega un mago de mucho nivel, debería dársele el acceso sin obligarle a escribir sus 50 mensajitos, que por un lado está bien, los nuevos nos beneficiamos de todos los mensajes que aporte la gente que entiende, pero seguro que lo harán de todos modos sin estar obligados a escribir esos 50 mensajes.
Por otro lado están los que escriben sin aportar nada; ni conocimientos, ni debate, ni opinión, y así escribieran 50.000 mensajes, mal asunto si se les da el acceso.
Si algún día llegase a entrar en el área secreta, me sabría mal haberme ganado el derecho por escribir un cuantía X de mensajes, añadiendo además, que aún no he hablado de magia en ninguno de ellos, siendo este un foro de magia; que el area secreta sea una meta o un premio a mis estudios, que cuando ya me halla merendado varias docenas de libros y DVDs me den la oportunidad de entrar para seguir aprendiendo.

Quizás una buena solución fuese cambiarle el nombre; en vez de algo tan tentador como área secreta, foro de moderadores.
Así podríais alejarnos a todos los profanos y semiprofanos de tal tentación

----------


## AHC

Amigo

El tema de los 50 mensajes ya no corre mas...ahora es solo por invitacion y no por PETICION. ( mirate La seccion Area Secreta )

Igualmente el apartado Postulantes simplemente està para saber QUIEN quiere entrar y resulte mas facil la seleccion.

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Ritxi

Os abro un enlace del post de Oskiper para que podaís ver las nuevas normas de acceso:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=19214

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias por el enlace Ritxi, me parece que habéis tomado la decisión acertada y que será bueno para el foro. Yo me siento beneficiado porque dentro de 3 años pasaré a formar parte del área secreta. Tenéis mi palabra

----------


## Ritxi

> Gracias por el enlace Ritxi, me parece que habéis tomado la decisión acertada y que será bueno para el foro. Yo me siento beneficiado porque dentro de 3 años pasaré a formar parte del área secreta. Tenéis mi palabra


Si sigues a este ritmo con buenas aportaciones, creo que será antes.

----------


## sern45

Mi opinión es solo una opinión sobre el asunto del área secreta es el simple hecho de hacerlo una prueba en la cual el interesado en entrar en esta área deberá realizar una mini rutina en donde mejor especializado este,y que los moderadores lo miren y crean si debe o no entrar es solo una opinión gracias por leerla un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

Me parece que el tema ya lo han zanjado, pero de todos modos, te diré que no comparto tu opinión. Pienso que cualquiera podría empollarse una rutina de Juan Tamariz, René Lavand, Daortiz,... basta sólo con dedicar todos sus esfuerzos a ese único video. Y quién es luego es listo que dice que no es válido?? Plasmar la idea de otro te daría acceso directo al área secreta...
(Incluso voy a ser atrevido y decirte lo que pienso; si se hubiera aplicado más dureza en las cosas, tal vez magos que le daban muchísimo juego a este foro no se hubieran esfumado; pero este es un foro comercial, y por tanto, poco se puede mejorar, lo tienen casi perfecto)
Presiento que por esto último me van a caer bofetadas...

----------


## AHC

> Pienso que cualquiera podría empollarse una rutina de Juan Tamariz, René Lavand, Daortiz,... basta sólo con dedicar todos sus esfuerzos a ese único video. Y quién es luego es listo que dice que no es válido?? Plasmar la idea de otro te daría acceso directo al área secreta...


Amigo

No solo con un Video bien ejecutado tienes entrada al Area Secreta...hace falta un poco de sentido comun y otras cosas que tambien se tienen en cuenta.





> (Incluso voy a ser atrevido y decirte lo que pienso; si se hubiera aplicado más dureza en las cosas, tal vez magos que le daban muchísimo juego a este foro no se hubieran esfumado; pero este es un foro comercial, y por tanto, poco se puede mejorar, lo tienen casi perfecto)
> Presiento que por esto último me van a caer bofetadas


Opiniones encontradas seguro muchas pero bofetadas creo que ninguna.
Este foro está cambiando, yo pensaba lo mismo que tu pero de a poco voy pensando diferente...Que nacio primero, el foro o TiendaMagia  :Confused: ?
Respuesta: El Foro.

Entonces, no podemos decir que el foro sustenta a TiendaMagia, todo lo contrario, lo que sucede es que a veces hay que poner limites y esos limites tienden a hacer pensar de esa manera.
No te preocupes  :Wink1: 

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Coloclom

Me has sacado los colores con ese comentario AlfonsoSHCD, gracias por valorarme. Ojalá pronto pueda aportar magia al foro.
Si te contara de dónde viene lo de Coloclom me llenarían el mensaje de asteriscos,...  :117: 
Y en cuanto a lo que has dicho, comparto muchas cosas, y pienso otras más, pero ahora el tema ya cubre mucho, así que me quedo a la orilla.
Yo nunca había participado en un foro, ni de magia ni de nada, pero llevo suscrito a este desde Marzo, y he aprendido muchísimo con vosotros, (incluso los que decís que aquí no se enseñan trucos, ejem... cualquier que lea entre lineas encontrará un millón de cosas...) así que aquí me quedo, además, aquí hay buen rollo y buenos tios (lastima que no seaís todos chicas)
Pd: Eso de dividir el foro en niveles parece una idea cojonuda, aunque frenaría un poco el aprendizaje de los que somos nuevos (o eso creo, no sé); yo me pasaría meses leyendo mensajes de presentación! jajaja

----------


## Jeff

> lastima que no seaís todos chicas


Eso es o que yo siempre digo!

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

